# Apothecary Farm Poit x Camanna LI Odins Eclipse DUE JUNE



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So I know it is quite early...almost two months early in fact...but I'm excited. I always get excited as soon as I can feel kids kicking. I kept wondering about this girl. I mean, I was pretty positive she was bred as enormous as she is. She is a WHALE! She isn't due until the end of June and she is as big as she was only a few weeks before kidding triplets last year. I kept reassuring myself that she was definitely pregnant because there was no way that she was THAT fat.

In any case, I sold her the beginning of September last year, freshly weaned of her two month old kids. The woman immediately re-bred her, decided she was too hard to milk because she squatted too much, and sent her back to me after having her a month. She aborted a couple of weeks later. I assume she got hit as she fought quite a bit with one of the other does when she was re-introduced to the herd. She was also thin so I fattened her back up, put her on a round of antibiotics and quarantined her for a few weeks to be safe...and worried about her future reproductive soundness. Apparently I worried for no reason!

Poit:









She is Pholia Farm, Rosasharn, Kaapio Acres and QSF. Her pedigree is covered in milk stars and championships. As a FF she had twins, last year she had triplets...I'm honestly betting on quads this go 'round.

Odin:










I really need to get new photos of him, but I haven't gotten around to shaving him yet as it has just finally warmed up. He is Camanna bred, his daddy is a really nice buck from Dill's herd.

Dams Udder:










I really want a blue eyed doe kid to keep from this cross!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see those babies, should be some really nice kids. :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you get!!! Thinking PINK! (And blue eyes  )


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! Can't wait to see what you get


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...I love Poit! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So we are either due right now or in 2 1/2-3 weeks based on times she was with the buck. Still thinking more towards the end of June. Poor dear is a whale. She is bigger than she was a week before kidding last year, and she was mighty hefty. I would not at all be shocked to see quads.

Need a moon-spotted, blue eyed girl! Lol. And at least one buck kid, although I do not know if his future owner prefers all the fancy color add-ons or not.










Who's fat?????










This walking thing sucks!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, and daddy as a barely yearling:

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee34/Firelight-27/Untitled.jpg

Its a big photo...Lol


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Oooh baby got back. lol. That is one wide lady! I wonder how many she has hidden in there


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so excited for you!! Our kidding is over and only one of my 2 bred NG does kidded. I have 2 bucks out of her. I had some goat friends come over Tuesday and do a review over Harley and Ivy. They are both really nice now but both have different strengths and weaknesses. We figured out which of the bucks we are going to breed them to. How old was your little Odins when he first started breeding?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's looking good! :thumb: Most of my girls so far are kidding early this year with giant kids...maybe she'll go a little early for ya! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My does too have kidded early this year, with good sized kids!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't even imagine how big she must be now! 

Crossing fingers for a buck that looks like Poit


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, you must be psychic! Not looking like her, but really cute flashy boys! These are horrid cell phone pics, but pics. I will get really nice clear ones tomorrow and hopefully show off their colors. I don't know if the tan boy has moon spots yet, its hard to say because he is light tan in front and darker tan in back and his legs are kinda weird colors. The dark one has a big moon spot on his rear left leg. No blue eyes though.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

And WHAT...A....COW. She is so deep and wide! And admittedly fat, apparently. She was double as wide as the last photos and only two kids. Both a really good size though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought for sure one of my girls was ginna have at least trips. but had good sized twins instead too...

But congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

:stars: 

SO CUTE!!!!

I'm so excited! :dance:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Too cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats. the waiting is finally over. Makes me want to just cuddle down into that straw with them. At least then I could be hiding from work! Ha.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute kids!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!! Both are very pretty colors!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! They're adorable!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Finally, some decent photos!

Buck 1 (Whom I call Buffalo Billy at this point. Just came back from a vaca in Yellowstone so I had buffalo on the brain.)




























And his one moon spot, on the back left leg:










And Buck 2, Loki:










He might have a moon spot there on his belly, but I'm not sure if it is just counter-shading? Its gotten a little darker since birth, but we will see how it turns out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful pics!! Such handsome little boys!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah too bad they were blurry. Stupid camera is starting to get a little worse than it used to be. Wonder if its got stuff stuck in it or something.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Two little cuties there! I like the rearing up pics, very cute!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Some new photos! Taken a week ago:


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I love the pictures. The boys are super cute.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

great pics! They are adorable!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Will they remain bucks? Hmmmm. Oregon isn't too far....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are handsome little guys!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

They are darling, and chunky monkeys! Mom has tons of milk to give I guess because they are heading in her direction (fatties!) Lol. Yes, they will remain bucks. The dark colored one (who will be registered as Firelight Ranch OD Thor) is already reserved. The lighter boy is available, I haven't advertised yet because I can NOT get a good conformation photo of him, he just won't co-operate. He will be Firelight Ranch OD Loki. More photos of his dam and her udder are on my site. I can always transport up to Lebanon for a small delivery fee. My MIL lives there so I can always try and talk my hubby into going up to visit his mom.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> They are darling, and chunky monkeys! Mom has tons of milk to give I guess because *they are heading in her direction *(fatties!) Lol. Yes, they will remain bucks. The dark colored one (who will be registered as Firelight Ranch OD Thor) is already reserved. The lighter boy is available, I haven't advertised yet because I can NOT get a good conformation photo of him, he just won't co-operate. He will be Firelight Ranch OD Loki. More photos of his dam and her udder are on my site. I can always transport up to Lebanon for a small delivery fee. My MIL lives there so I can always try and talk my hubby into going up to visit his mom.


Ack! Oh noes, seems I have a problem with keeping mine fatties (working on it). Oh well Thor will be in like company when he comes home :laugh:


----------

